# Can I oc my cpu with 4 1Gig mem sticks?



## bigcletus (Aug 12, 2006)

My system: 

CPU/MB: E6300 c2d + intel 975xbx2 mb
MEM: 4x1GB A-Data DDR2 800 ADQVE1A16K w/heat spreaders
GFX: EVGA 7600GT 256MB
PS: Rosewill RP500-2 ATX12V v2.01 500W Power Supply
COOLING: ZALMAN CNPS9500 AT 2 Ball CPU Cooling Fan/Heatsink
CASE: ANTEC PS180
HD: 2 Sata Seagate Barracuda 7200 320GB
DVD: ASUS Sata burner

I know this is a far from cutting edge system, but I would like to squeeze the most performance out of it as possible until I can get a faster cpu in the future.

When I had only 2 GB of ram I oc'ed my cpu to 2.33 ghz (333fsb up from 266 stock) and turned my ram down from 800 to 667 which I had read would give me 1:1 ratio. It worked fine with out problem. Just recently I added another 2Gigs of the exact same ram and the pc would not even POST. I had to pull out the sticks just to get into the bios. When I put all the bios settings back on auto, It would boot fine, but I don't want to run at the stock 1.8Ghz. 

The fastest I could go with all four sticks was 2.33 Ghz but the ram freq had to get turned down to 533 instead of the 667 I was using before I added the 2 sticks. Otherwise it would not POST.

I have heard of others getting 2.8Ghz (400 Fsb) easily out of the E6300 without even having to add any voltage (which I have never attempted). I have also read on newegg about others who bought this ram were able to oc this ram. so why can I not even run it at 667mhz? Do I need to adjust the ram timings or something? It is 5-5-5-18 stock. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

here comes the dark cloud over your otherwise beautiful day


your ram sticks would fit into the economy class of things; they are only rated to be run at 1.8 volts 

in order to run efficiently with four sticks; most all systems have to bump up the ram voltage in the bios (vdimm) to 2.0 or 2.1 volts

also you are playing russian roulette to do *ANY* overclocking with a Rosewill power supply.

in order to overclock in a stable manner you would need to get some better ram and a better class of power supply

your best bet is to run at stock settings for everything and count your blessings !


----------



## bigcletus (Aug 12, 2006)

looks like I'll be selling this junk then...

what brand of ram and power supply do you recommend for moderate oc'ing?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Thermaltake Toughpower 750 watt

Corsair TX-750 watt



right now at mwave.com / click on refurbished / then power supplies


there are some thermaltake toughpower 700 watt untis for $76.00 dont drag your feet!!! they sell faster than kisses from a prom queen

as for ram sticks 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


----------

